# Describe your sex life, using only a movie title.



## eazy (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## eazy (Oct 10, 2022)

I'll start


----------



## Joliver (Oct 10, 2022)

The Blob. 

I'm fat. Evil. And any little hole is vulnerable to my penetration.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 10, 2022)

Born Again Virgin


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 10, 2022)

Twice upon a time


----------



## Trenbolonely (Oct 10, 2022)

Free Solo
(Referencing Honnold’s courageous lack of protective equipment)


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 10, 2022)

Brown chicks white dicks vol 7


----------



## CJ (Oct 10, 2022)

The 40 Year Old Virgin


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 10, 2022)

Getting pussy is easy, getting pussy you want.....


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 10, 2022)

If you like 5'a all day talk to home boy


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 10, 2022)

Now finding a woman. That's a challenge


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 10, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Now finding a woman. That's a challenge


God are you a gaybo


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 10, 2022)

Haha


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 10, 2022)

I love vagina and girls b holes


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 10, 2022)

Next question


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 10, 2022)

Groundhog Day.

Need to get the wife to try a few new things.


----------



## namelessug (Oct 10, 2022)

A series of unfortunate event


----------



## eazy (Oct 10, 2022)

namelessug said:


> A series of unfortunate event


story time?


----------



## Sven Northman (Oct 10, 2022)

Everyone I Did Last Summer


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 10, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Groundhog Day.
> 
> Need to get the wife to try a few new things.



Lmao I laughed so hard at this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 10, 2022)

Best in Show


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Oct 10, 2022)

Which lady member is going to say Toy Story?  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## CJ (Oct 10, 2022)

Monsters Inc!!!  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 10, 2022)

12 Years A Slave

Choke 

Blow

What Women Want



Depends on the day. It's good to have variety 😈


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 10, 2022)

Hubby answered "while you were sleeping" 

Da fuk??


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 10, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> 12 Years A Slave
> 
> Choke
> 
> ...


Hey. 555-986-1254

Give me a call possibly see if your interested in spitting in my mouth


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 10, 2022)

To Wong Foo, Thanks for Everything

Shit. Too gay. I mean…

Snakes on a Plane

Fuck. Also gay. I mean…

The Three Amigos

Damnit. That’s gay too. I’ll try….

Meh… it’s a tie. 
Mean Girls or Clueless.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 10, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> 12 Years A Slave
> 
> Choke
> 
> ...



Sounds like we would make good movies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Oct 10, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Hey. 555-986-1254
> 
> Give me a call possibly see if your interested in spitting in my mouth


It keeps ringing... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 10, 2022)

Inside Man

Everything, Everywhere, All at Once


----------



## Yano (Oct 10, 2022)

Mine comes in Movie and Book form .. so to speak


----------



## hard_gains (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## IronSoul (Oct 10, 2022)

TeddyBear said:


> Inside Man
> 
> Everything, Everywhere, All at Once



Inside man  bro that made my day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 10, 2022)

Above the Rim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TurboJet (Oct 10, 2022)

Wrong Way


----------



## shackleford (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Achillesking (Oct 11, 2022)

CJ said:


> It keeps ringing... 🤷‍♂️


I'm afraid


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 11, 2022)

Ali.

'Cause there's a lot of shakin' going on in that bed. That was wrong. i'm going to hell.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Oct 11, 2022)

Gone in 60 Seconds


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 11, 2022)

Weekend at Bernie’s


----------



## cavorite (Oct 11, 2022)

Yano said:


> Mine comes in Movie and Book form .. so to speak
> 
> View attachment 29807


----------



## Rockroid (Oct 11, 2022)

Dick tracy


----------



## Wannabbigger (Oct 11, 2022)

"Gone with the wind."  Old assed movie but it's fitting.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Oct 11, 2022)

The Departed


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Oct 11, 2022)

Risky Business

Because I am going through a divorce and still not separated....  lol
I sure as hell am not having sex with the soon to be ex-wife!


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 11, 2022)

Speed


----------



## Oml (Oct 11, 2022)

Gone in 60 seconds.


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 12, 2022)

Full metal jacket 
Cause them girls wanna eat a bullet after they get Texan


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 12, 2022)

Anybody use Groundhog's Day yet? Haha


----------



## Tisatix (Oct 12, 2022)

Fast and Furious


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 12, 2022)

Missing in action


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 12, 2022)

House of Wacks


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 12, 2022)

A Fistful of Dollars


----------



## crido887 (Oct 12, 2022)

get hard


----------



## iGone (Oct 12, 2022)

Whale Rider

Dr Strangelove

The good, the bad, the ugly


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 12, 2022)

Get Shorty.


----------



## eazy (Oct 12, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> Anybody use Groundhog's Day yet? Haha


trendkill did


----------



## eazy (Oct 12, 2022)

waiting for cohiba. Two _Chicks One Dick is not creative enough._


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 13, 2022)

Bros


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 13, 2022)

The terminator


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 13, 2022)

Red Dawn.

Ewww.


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 13, 2022)

The lion the witch and the wardrobe


----------



## Stickler (Oct 13, 2022)

War Games
          "Would you like to play a game?"
-
The man with one red shoe.
-
Dude, where's my car?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 13, 2022)

Snow White and the Seven Dwarves

I gotta believe my small pee pee is bigger than the wee-men.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 13, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Red Dawn.
> 
> Ewww.



Your avatar. You will find and bring me this woman. Immediately.

Or else....


----------



## CJ (Oct 13, 2022)

50 First Dates..... 


.....no 2nd dates. 🥺🥺🥺


----------



## Joliver (Oct 13, 2022)

Back story: 

I was banging this sex doll that was wired in 2 phase 240v during an electrical storm. An unlucky bolt of lightning blasted me.... I've never acted normally since. I fear death more than anything and refuse to work.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 13, 2022)

CJ said:


> 50 First Dates.....
> 
> 
> .....no 2nd dates. 🥺🥺🥺


Will someone hire a prostitute for @CJ  maybe we could pool some money together and get him a step up from the meth chick on the corner.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 13, 2022)

Joliver said:


> View attachment 30114
> 
> 
> Back story:
> ...


Candy crusher is that you?


----------



## Mythos (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 14, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 14, 2022)

On a Good a day.
“ARMAGEDON””

On a not so good day…
“Gone in 60 seconds”


----------



## Diesel59 (Oct 29, 2022)

Pain & Gain


----------



## Solomc (Oct 29, 2022)

50 Shades of Grey. With out all the money.


----------



## BigChief1 (Oct 29, 2022)

The Fast & Furious


----------



## Fatkid (Oct 29, 2022)

LETHAL WEAPON 2


----------



## Fatkid (Oct 29, 2022)

Because my penis is 2 inches of course


----------



## Diesel59 (Oct 29, 2022)

Beauty & The Beast


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Oct 30, 2022)

Nvm too slow


----------



## Kraken (Oct 31, 2022)

xXx


----------



## nissan11 (Oct 31, 2022)

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Nov 1, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not where I thought you'd be going, but I'll allow it.


----------



## hard_gains (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## chicago311 (Nov 2, 2022)

boreing,  but i would pick porkys


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 2, 2022)

​


----------



## BigChief1 (Nov 3, 2022)

Any Given Sunday 

Also

Any which way but loose


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 3, 2022)

3's Company


----------



## Jet Labs (Nov 3, 2022)

Gone in 60 seconds


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Nov 3, 2022)

When it comes to my soon to be ex-wife that I am currently separated from, the movie Gone is a fitting title with regards to my sex life with her!


----------



## Diesel59 (Nov 20, 2022)

Snakes On A Plane


----------



## Diesel59 (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## GSDdad (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Diesel59 (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Diesel59 (Nov 25, 2022)




----------

